# The Unlikely Duo: Cockatiel & Dragon



## Carlyyy (Jan 16, 2011)

My tiel Oliver is absolutely infatuated with my plush dragon Toothless (from How To Train Your Dragon). He'll sing to him, talk/yell at him, he even loves to climb all over him. Every time I get Oliver out, he immediately looks for Toothless, like the dragon is his long lost friend. Its absolutely adorable and I had to share <3


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

That's too funny. Tiels can be real characters can't they?


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

That's so cute!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

How fun! Best buddies don't always have to be of the same species. Nothing wrong with having a polyester filled best bud.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Awww! That is so cute!  My Mavvy Boy loved the little statuettes and various ornaments around the house - he'd sing his little heart out to the duck on the bookshelf!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute!! My guys would most likely be terrified of Toothless, lol.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

That is really cute!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL! That is purely adorable


----------



## RJS (Mar 21, 2013)

Oliver is so adorable! Isn't it funny how Tiels bond with toys? Ours is in love with an old teddy bear of mine and sometimes bows his head and chats to him. It always makes me smile!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Duo*

That is really cute! You would think those eyes might be scary to Oliver, but obviously not! Yet something we would see as completely harmless might sent them off shrieking in terror. Can't figure out these birdies sometimes!


----------

